# difference between studio and studio plus Elara



## bosco0633 (Jul 12, 2013)

What is the difference between a standard room and a plus room at the new Elara.

My guess is the view??

I may want to upgrade but just want to make sure it is not a waste of points.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 12, 2013)

I think the plus are higher view floors, there are two banks of elevators, lower and upper floors.  The lower views aren't high enough to see "over" some of the adjacent buildings.


----------



## buzglyd (Jul 12, 2013)

I will find out in October.

I will be staying "Studio Plus."


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 12, 2013)

Edit: It is the "junior suite" that has the sitting area at the front of the room.


----------



## Pardytime (Jul 12, 2013)

We have one of each booked for Sep 26th. I just called and was told that the Studio Plus is the same as a Studio, but on a higher floor.  Unfortunately that puts our group on different floors.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 12, 2013)

There is a thread on the first page of the web page called "Elara - Fiqured Out (from an Agent) will give you some information on your question.


----------

